# Thanks



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I've done a fair few orders from John, Dave and the team at Clean and Shiny recently.

Service spot on in all cases, happy to knowledgably answer questions when I have called before hand on some tools. 

Thanks chaps!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Good to know :thumb:


----------

